# Bronco or midsize SUV?



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

SUV's can tow but I personally would not do it, especially the shorter wheel based ones and the fact it would not even be a full sized SUV. I would opt for a half ton 4 wheel drive truck extended cab short or long bed for a small trailer, just my two cents. Brake size, length of wheel base, suspension, axle size all factor in handling and stopping.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They don't make Broncos any longer, so even if you got the last year they were made, it would still be a 16 y/o vehicle.

I'm not a fan of SUVs for towing. Like gone, I prefer trucks. If you're going to get a small 2-horse, your best bet is a truck with a V8 and a 4.6 or higher liter engine. Since you're in SoCal I wouldn't bother with a 4X4, since you don't really need one. A 4X2 weighs less and isn't as expensive as a 4X4.

If you're worried about passenger and cargo space, get an extended cab and put a tonneau top on the back of the bed.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I say 4 wheel drive depending on where she plans on towing her horse. Wet grass, even some staging areas, small hills, mud, sand etc. If she stays on pavement she'll be fine with a 2 wheel drive. I personally would not want to worry about getting stuck somewhere, been there. Definitely a larger motor and tranny as well.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Truck. long wheel base, or acrew cab with a regular bed. This way there is passenger room, room for luggage . 2 wheel okay, but if you plan on towing up into mtns then you may prefer 4wd. More torque better towing capablity and of course hp. also look at the recommended towing capacity ! fget your trailer weight and then figure at least 100o lbs per horse, add in feed, saddles etc that would be in the trailer. Most important is the Braking system !!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm lookin for a 4x4 because I'll be moving in the next few years to Wyoming or somewhere like that. I haven't ruled out a truck yet, but, depends on what I can get for my money of course
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

